# Guitar/bass Photography ONLY thread



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 9, 2012)

I know there's a Photography thread, but I want to make one that's specific to guitars/bass only.

Here's my Schecter V-1 ATX


































My camera was only $120 so they're not the best. Enjoy they can be photo-shopped and edited.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 9, 2012)

Gorgeous man


----------



## MFB (Dec 10, 2012)

If I can get my black-and-white shots from my photo classes last year to actually scan at home, I've got some pretty solid ones of not only my own guitars but a handful that Nick (Zim) was kind enough to let me shoot at the Axe Palace


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 10, 2012)

My now departed ARZ-307:





Warmoth Strat - my Open Bb shred machine:









Warmoth Tele - my Open Bb non-shred machine:





My refinished Nuno N1:





Cort Curbow 5 - a bit blown out shot:





Jackson Professional Kelly Std:


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 12, 2012)

That shred machine looks sleek as hell.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 13, 2012)

It sure does. And that refinished Nuno.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 13, 2012)

That bass too


----------

